# Mid Midlands Meet - Coleshill - Thursday 3rd July



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Folks

We're well overdue having a meeting in the area. So who's up for meeting at The Plough at Shustoke, near Coleshill on the east side of Birmingham?

Anyone that has met there before will testify that there's great food and a welcome atmosphere at The Plough. Will meet at around 7:00 - 7:30pm on the Thursday evening for a chat before tuckiing in to some food.

The location can be found by clicking HERE

Hope to see many of you there, especially now the weather with us again 

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Count me in for this one Dave. I'll actualy turn up in my TT to this one. 

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> Count me in for this one Dave. I'll actualy turn up in my TT to this one.
> 
> Sean.


Nice one Sean

It'll be good to see your car again! 8) Oh, and you of course ..


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Dave,

I will probably be able to attend your meet at the plough, should have shedded my workload a little by then! 8)


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

might be up for this but will have to see as im doing my hgv for 10 days straght.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

TT-Minxx said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I will probably be able to attend your meet at the plough, should have shedded my workload a little by then! 8)


Excellent Gill, excellent!



YES TT said:


> might be up for this but will have to see as im doing my hgv for 10 days straght.


It would be good to have you along, so lets hope you can make it!

Dave


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Dave,

I will be over for about 7.00pm, presume you will be going straight there from work?

Gill


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

dont think i can make it now i was saked today and now looking for a job.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YES TT said:


> dont think i can make it now i was sacked today and now looking for a job.


Oh, gosh, thats damn bad news, sorry to hear that.

All the more reason to still come along thou!


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

lol. got an interview 2moz and if it all goes well and the pays right i might just make a special appearance.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Any one else up for this tonight?

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't believe I've gotta do this again, but I am going to have to give this a miss. All sorts of problems at work which means I just can't get away in time to make it.
Probably going to be an order pizza in to my desk tonight job.

Sorry guys and gals,

Sean.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> I can't believe I've gotta do this again, but I am going to have to give this a miss. All sorts of problems at work which means I just can't get away in time to make it.
> Probably going to be an order pizza in to my desk tonight job.
> 
> Sorry guys and gals,
> ...


Damn Sean, I know you were looking forward to this.

This could end up being a bit of a non-event again.

Dave


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

how many you got going?


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

how many you got going?


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

how many you got going?


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

dam internet... i only wanted to send it once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :x


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Those going tonight looks like:

TThriller
TT-Minxx
Nem - (just phoned me to say his coming)
WarrenTT - (depending on if he gets from London in time)
Yes TT - (depending on who's coming??)

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Many thanks to Nem and TT-Minxx for a pleasant evening at the Plough last night.

So the score was TTOC Reps 2, TT owners Nil, Others 1.

I'm feel inclined not to bother setting up another meet in the Mid Mids area as there is so little interest realised.

Dave


----------



## YES TT (Jul 4, 2007)

sorry i couldent make it. if it was at the weekend then its no trouble.


----------

